# Thai kicks



## Azural (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been training for a couple months now, my balance and coordination has improved greatly, but I am still having major issues with my Thai Kicks.  It may just be an issue with my ability to pivot on my front foot, or turning my leg enough at the end of the kick.  I am thoroughly confused on how I can improve this.  If anyone would be willing to give me some basic advice, or some ways that you perform your own kicks, I would be greatful.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 22, 2007)

In my experience, the most common problem I have seen with performing the thai kick is pivoting on the lead leg.  It is hard to say what you are exactly doing wrong without actually seeing you kick.  Your best bet would be to have your instructor observe your technique step-by-step and correct you when he sees the mistake.  If the initial pivot is your problem you could try taking a small step, to start the pivot, when you begin to kick.


----------



## savior (Feb 22, 2007)

lean back?

its hard to say without a video


----------



## King (Feb 23, 2007)

I usually give beginners two advice:

1. Practice stepping out (a small step) with your lead leg and then kicking. Kicking from the same spot requires more core balance. So start with a little step for some momentum.

2. Visualize bringing your leg over a low hanging rope. Notice how you would turn your body when you step over something low? The swing kick operates with the same dynamics as that. Practice low kicks and slowly raise it up as you get comfortable with it.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 23, 2007)

Hmm... the most common error I see with beginners in terms of the Thai kick, is the pivot as some have already stated. Of course the best tool for you is going to your Kru evaluating your kick. But maybe we might be able to offer you some insight into other problems, to help you smoothen your learning process.

As far as my experience goes with others learning this kick, is firstly the hip rotation during the pivot. Either people are pivoting too little, or too much.  As i was told by an Ex-Lumpinee champ... when you kick, the inside of the shin should make contact with your target because this is where its all bone, and not muscle. This means your kicking leg's toes being pointed slightly upwards during extension, and impact of the kick. The pivot leg however, that foot on the ground... the foot should be pivoted to the point where its heel is pointing towards the target. This means during your kick, not only do you rotate your hips, you also "open" your hips... and this is where the "swing" in the kick is generated. Alot of people when doing their Thai kicks, either don't have the flexibility to open their hips, or they weren't taugh tthe importance of it. I suggest really stretchin the front part of your hip flexor. Just one of the many problems that can exist in this kick. :asian:


----------



## Azural (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.  It seems they are getting better already.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad we could help you out in some way.  What were you doing wrong during your kicks?


----------



## Azural (Feb 26, 2007)

A mix of not pivoting enough and the dynamics I was performing. Imagining that there is a rope seriously helped with the dynamics, as well as taking the small step forward.  I started working out again back in November with my Personal Trainer before I started Muay Thai, and some of my major issues were related to core and balance, so they are gradually getting better.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds as if everything is starting to fall into place.  Keep us posted on how your training goes.


----------



## Azural (Feb 28, 2007)

As strange as it is, towards the beginning of my sessions I can't seem to get them down, but towards the end when I am exhausted they come naturally and I do them without error.  I suppose as long as I am getting them.  I hope to be going to the Minnesota Martial Arts Academy soon, so my technique should improve greatly once a student there.


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah i agree completey with thunderfoot.  beginners often over or under rotate the hips. and turn there foot over so they are hitting with the outside of their shin (calf muscle). i used to do this = P make sure you step about 45 degrees out. come in around 45 degrees with the knee bent. and pressure through going through the thigh. 

kick when theres only an opening or it is useless. if a kick is not open go for a punch. if a  punch is not open go for a knee. etc.


----------



## mariaclara (Apr 13, 2007)

:angel: hello,

just want to clear this kick contact point by Thunderfoot.

"when you kick, the inside of the shin should make contact with your target because this is where its all bone, and not muscle. "

izzit coz i'm, a newbie our gym teacher told me to contact with the outer shinbone muscles?

thanks


----------



## Kieran (Apr 13, 2007)

Feel your shin and see where the most bone is and then you will know what to use to hit your opponent. Your looking to hit with the flat bit of your shin bone.

You use the outside edge to block but it is much more effective if you use the "flat" of the bone to block as it hurts them as well as not hurting you as much. If you catch it right, they will think twice before swinging that leg at you again!


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 17, 2007)

.high on toe. go through.


----------

